# Mustaine talks metal supergroup idea



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This just sounds like a line-up change to Metallica. He had his shot and blew it.


> From WENN.com
> 
> Megadeth frontman Dave Mustaine is reaching out to Metallica’s James Hetfield and Lars Ulrich with a view to forming the ultimate heavy rock supergroup.
> 
> ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

MetaDeth?
Megatica?

Who knows.

Maybe Dave just wants his old job back.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Even if this comes together, I can't see it being anything but an unremarkable rehashing of old metal cliches. Music has changed and these guys haven't. Well, at least not in a positive way.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

He* was* in the band.
They _*were*_ on stage together again.

Wouldn't you just check that off the bucket list already?

I think Dave has unresolved issues...


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

Andy said:


> Even if this comes together, I can't see it being anything but an unremarkable rehashing of old metal cliches. Music has changed and these guys haven't. Well, at least not in a positive way.


I agree, both are what they are and thats why people like em. Besides supergroups usually sound like shit!

One thats pretty rocking though is "the damned things". Its got keith buckley of everytime i die on vocals, scott ian and rog coggiano of anthrax on guitars, adam hurley on drums and joe trohman on guitar both of fall out boy and josh newton of everytime i die on bass.

Awesome southern whiskey party sound. Definate bar show band. Really fun stuff, if you like keiths vocal stylings youll love thiis stuff!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave does'nt need Metallica. Even if Metallica is a lot more popular, it's because they sold out a LONG time ago, Megadeth did'nt. I've been a metal head since my teen...so late 70's and in my view metallica stopped been a real metal band at their commerical success "The Black Album". Pretty much everything else done after that was aimed at making radio friendly music it seems. Nothing they have done since can be considered Trash metal.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If he wants a super group, he should team up with someone a little different. Hopefully he doesnt sing though. I always thought the music of Megadeth was good, but it always sounded like Kermit T. Frog on the vocals...........


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> If he wants a super group, he should team up with someone a little different. Hopefully he doesnt sing though. I always thought the music of Megadeth was good, but it always sounded like Kermit T. Frog on the vocals...........


I LOVE megadeath, Waking Up the Dead is one of my fav Dvd's! I think that Dave is supposedly clean now and found God or something like that, so maybe he wants to prove somthing to himself. I certainly don't think he needs them.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I LOVE megadeath, Waking Up the Dead is one of my fav Dvd's! I think that Dave is supposedly clean now and found God or something like that, so maybe he wants to prove somthing to himself. I certainly don't think he needs them.


He's been clean from 2008. He did found god..but not in a crazy ass way like others do. more like going to church when he can and is AA group was a christian base group.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dave has always been a christian. he's said so on many occasions. he just doesn't like to beat people over the head with it. "whatta ya mean i don't believe in God? i talk to Him every day" comes straight of of peace sells. the thing i don't get is, he wants to get something going, what happened to that thing with red lamb? 
MetalPaths – The Guiding Light to Extreme Music » Blog Archive » Dave Mustaine Joins Forces With Ex-Anthrax Guitarist In Red Lamb

the song sounds cool, i have been looking for this, but i don't think it's out there.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Why Lars??? By todays standards he fu<k!ng sucks. At least Dave and James have skills worthy of being in a "super group". Also, I'm sure Lars and James don't even get along. 

Bad idea all together!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Metal#J# said:


> Why Lars??? By todays standards he fu<k!ng sucks. At least Dave and James have skills worthy of being in a "super group". Also, I'm sure Lars and James don't even get along.
> 
> Bad idea all together!!!


Agreed. :2guns:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Metal#J# said:


> Why Lars??? By todays standards he fu<k!ng sucks. At least Dave and James have skills worthy of being in a "super group". Also, I'm sure Lars and James don't even get along.
> 
> Bad idea all together!!!


SO TRUE..Lars's never been a "great" drummer really...but that's only my opinion of the guy. he hits HARD..but that's about it. I got to admit i lost pretty much any respect i had for Metallica when i watched their Some kinda of monster Documentary...bunch of diva's. Bitching about Jason like he was a POS..they had the guy for 15 years ?..and suddenly because he's got side projects when Metallica was'nt doing anything!!!....COntrol freaks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would love to just peek into the alternate reality where lars plays professional tennis, immediately removing much of the suck from mettalica


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

They should name the band Savage Animal.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i would love to just peek into the alternate reality where lars plays professional tennis, immediately removing much of the suck from mettalica


Ahahaha..mans, you made me piss my pants..


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> i would love to just peek into the alternate reality where lars plays professional tennis, immediately removing much of the suck from mettalica


That made me laugh pretty hard. lol

He'd still find a way to sue.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think he should forget his three personnel choices and get Lemmy on bass to start with.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Metal#J# said:


> Bad idea all together!!!


QFT. It won't happen.


----------

